# PCOS, IUI, doing it alone, expensive - do I have any reason to feel positive??



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all
I don't know if it's me being hormonal, I've had a bad day at work or if I'm just not as strong as I thought, but I need something to lift me up!

I'm 30, have PCOS, and I decided this year that it was time to try and get pregnant with a donor. I've been on my own for 7 years now, and have absolutely no luck with men, and realised that my desire to become a mum is much stronger than to find a man. 
I want to do through a clinic, using a donor from America, and have had all the tests, the counselling, I'm all ready to go.

So far I've been excited, as are my family and close friends, but over the last few days the realisation is hitting home (even more than it was before) that my chances of it working are minimal. Each time I do more research it seems to get more and more expensive, and I'm not sure I can afford more than a couple of attempts. I was sure that I was a strong independent woman who could cope with all this on my own but I'm sitting at home and can't seem to stop crying at the thought of this not working. I feel so weak right now, and hopeless.

I'm trying to be positive, but also realistic, but at the moment I kind of feel like the reality is just quite grim. All the experiences I read are quite negative and the success rate is so low. It's so hard to talk to anyone about this, as supportive as friends and family are, they just don't understand, no one has been through anything like this and I don't know what to do or where to turn.

Sarah


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

I have PCOS and had IUIs using clomid and got pregnant on the third attempt. I now have eleven month old twins as a result. I did ovulate on my own though which I know that some with PCOS don't. But it is possible to get pregnant with PCOS by having an IUI with donor sperm!

Money was a worry for me too and that's why I decided to go to the Czech Republic to have tx as it is so much cheaper than the UK. I think that my three IUIs cost about the same as one attempt in the UK and that's incuding flights, hotel, scans etc etc. I did use the clinics own sperm but you can import American sperm if you want. Maybe you should look into that 

Metformin can really help people with PCOS if they don't ovulate naturally so maybe look into that. Good luck!!!!

bingbong x


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Bingbong

Congratulations on your little ones!
Can you tell me a little bit more about Czech Republic - what clinic did you go to, cost, how did it work with timing it right? Will your children have any access to the details of the donor, this is something that I would like.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

I went to Reprofit, quite a lot has changed since I was there so hopefully someone else will come along and help or you could read the czech republic thread to find out more http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

When I went it cost 100 euros for the IUI and 100 euros for the donor sperm, so a lot cheaper than the UK!!! Ryanair fly to Brno which I think was around £70 return and then you stay there which can vary in price per night depending on season etc. You tell the clinic when you get AF (period) as that's day one of the cycle and then they tell you when to start taking clomid (if that's what you decide to do), day 10 you have a private scan in the UK (you can go to Reprofit for the scan which is included in the price of the IUI) and tell the clinic the results and based on that they'll tell you when to trigger and go to the clinic. I used to book flight and hotel on day 1 and generally stay two nights, athough for the first cycle it's a good idea to stay a bit longer if you can. The donor sperm is anonymous, so my children will not be able to find out any information about him, you can import sperm from america or denmark which is id release and then hopefully at 18 your child will be able to contact the donor.

I hope that helps.
bingbong x


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

That's great, thanks, it's definitely something to look into.

Sarah


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi smc81   


I didn't ovulate at all and had all sorts of hormonal conundrums going on  .  If I'd paid attention to statistics my daughter wouldn't be here.  I just knew I would never forgive myself if I didn't try.  I looked on it as buying a lottery ticket.  The consultant, who only recently informed me how dire my odds actually were   ,  agreed to let me go ahead because I had never actually tried to conceive before and in spite of everything that was a huge positive in my favour.  I used a local clinic with it's own sperm bank.  It was cheaper than the big London clinics and my daughter will have access to the donors details.  
Good luck  , your much younger than I was which makes a big difference statistically   
Upsyxxx


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for your post Upsy, it means a lot. All I seem to be reading about at the moment are the stories about women having numerous goes and them all turning out negative. It has kind of made me feel like there's no point, but I know that there's no way I could not at least try.

I've always wanted children, but they way I feel now, I have never wanted anything so badly in my life, it's overwhelming.

Sarah xx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

That's exactly how I felt.
The reality has been harder but better than I ever could have imagined. Dreams can come true


----------

